# Thelyn Ennor [Planetside 2]



## ThelynEnnor (13. Oktober 2012)

Thelyn Ennor erhebt sich unter dem Banner der Terran Republic um mit allen Mitteln ihre Erzfeinde zu zerschlagen! "For the Terran Republic!"


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *Miller*
Fraktion: *Terran Republic*
Memberanzahl: * 60 [TE Community: 360] *
IRC: *#thelynennor* im Quakenet
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*

*Plansetside 2 Beginner Guide by Thelyn Ennor:* http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=23304


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Planetside 2 nehmen wir nun unser 12. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Planetside 2 Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Raid & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Planetside 2 vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen RvR die Raids und die Koordination, sowie aber auch die Zusammenarbeit mit der Terran Republic. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Planetside 2 unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können, ausserdem befinden sich einige Planetside 1 Veteranen unter uns! Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel Auraxis von seinen Verrätern zu befreien und somit alle Anhänger der Vanu Sovereignty und des New Conglomerate zu vernichten, deshalb suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Soldaten die Spaß am erfolgreichen RvR haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum, *IRC #thelynennor @quakenet* oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Planetside 2-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben heute einen Beginner Guide für alle PS2 Neulinge veröffentlicht.

-> Link


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. November 2012)

am 20.11.12 ist Release, daher suchen wir immer noch Verstärkung für unser Outfit.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. November 2012)

Wir haben einige BETA Keys übrig, schaut mal bei uns im Forum nach.

Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst !!

-> LINK


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. November 2012)

*Update Serverwahl !!

Wir sind ab sofort auf dem Server "Woodman" anzutreffen =)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. November 2012)

Unser Beginner Guide wurde zum Release ein wenig verfeinert.

 Link: http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=23304


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Dezember 2012)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Advent Gewinnspiel - Die Thelyn Ennor Gewinnspielreihe im Winter*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Hallo Community,[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]diesen Dienstag, den 4.12. geht unsere Winter-Gewinnspielreihe in die erste Runde und wir von Thelyn Ennor wollen euch mit tollen Preisen aus einer Vielzahl an MMOs versorgen. Die zweite Runde startet am 14.12. Unter den Hammer kommen Sachen aus World of Tanks, Star Wars: The Old Republic, The Secret World, Firefall und Rift.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu[/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Dezember 2012)

Wir suchen weiterhin aktive Spieler - im Moment ist 2x EXP angesagt also nutzt dies und spielt mit uns als Team =)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Januar 2013)

Wir suchen auch im neuen Jahr noch Verstärkung für unser Platoon.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Januar 2013)

*PlanetSide 2: The Revenge by Thelyn Ennor*

Dieser self-made Trailer wird euch präsentiert von Thelyn Ennor Multigaming Guild since 2005.

In diesen Trailer zeigen wir Euch unser Thelyn Ennor Platoon welches zum Ruhme der Terran Republic in den Kampf gegen die Vanu Sovereignty geschickt wird um eine von den geblendeten Fanatikern zu Unrecht annektierte Basis wieder zu Ehren der glorreichen Terran Republic in Besitz zunehmen.
Getreu Ihres Auftrags sowie den wichtigsten Grundsätze der Terran Republic „Loyalty until Death, Strength in Unity!" erteilt der Lord Commander von Thelyn Ennor nach harten Gefechten die vielen treuen und loyalen Soldaten einen ehrenhaften Tod zum Ruhme der Terran Republic gewährt haben den Befehl das treiben der ketzerischen Vanus ein Ende zu setzen. Die Flammen der Vergeltung werden entfesselt um all jene zu vernichten die den Glorreichen Aufstieg der Terran Republic durch das beschmutzen dieser Basis entgegen wirken ein Ende zu bereiten und das Banner der Terran Republic wieder an seine rechtmäßige Stelle hoch über den Körpern der gefallenen zu hissen.

Video Link: [url="http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=25031"]Planetside 2: The Revenge by Thelyn Ennor[/url]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Februar 2013)

Wir sind  noch auf der suche nach neuen Mitglieder die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehn wollen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. März 2013)

Wir haben nach wie vor noch Kapazitäten für neue Mitglieder zur Verfügung, die Interesse am Teamplay haben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. April 2013)

Seit einiger Zeit haben wir uns vorderen Server-Ranking fest etabliert und bewegen uns an starker 2ter Postion, wobei wir da auch regelmäßig auf der 1 vorzufinden sind .


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Mai 2013)

Dieser self-made Trailer wird euch präsentiert von Thelyn Ennor Multigaming Guild since 2005.

Die letzte Kugel ist abgefeuert. Das letzte bisschen Energie vom Schild aufgebraucht. Die Motoren stoppen und es wird leise. 
Spuren werden zu Mahnmal und jeder weiß, “Thelyn Ennor” war hier. Join or Die. Deine Bestimmung, deine Zukunft,
deine “Terran Republic”. Jeder der sich einem Platoon von Thelyn Ennor in den Weg stellt, wird die Konsequenzen zu spüren 
bekommen. Daher wünschen wir Euch viel Spaß mit diesem selbstgemachten Trailer.

*Video Link:* http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=27066


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Mai 2013)

Aktuell suchen wir überwiegend aktive, raidbegeisterte Panzerfahrer und Piloten, die einfach Spaß am Raiden haben. 
Wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst und Interesse hast Teil einer netten,erfolgsorientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich einfach unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu
Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Juni 2013)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? 
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir suchen verstärkt Panzerfahrer und Piloten und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juni 2013)

Wir suchen raidbegeisterte, aktive Member um  weiterhin den aktuell dominierenden Vanus die Stirn zu bieten.
Insbesondere Panzerfahrer und Piloten sind bei uns Willkommen.
Selbstverständlich wollen wir uns auch in dem Infanterie-Bereich weiterhin verstärken und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!
Schau einfach vorbei ---> www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Der Thelyn Ennor Livestream zeigt Euch die hitzigen Gefechte unseres *Planetside 2* Outfits auf dem Planeten Auraxis .​Seid live dabei wenn unsere Platoons jeden Dienstag, Donnerstag und Sonntag von 19:00 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr auf den Kontinenten Indar, Amerish und Esamir unterwegs sind.​[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Außerdem könnt ihr jeden Mittwoch ab 19:30 Uhr epische Schlachten aus einer weit entfernten Galaxie in [/font]*Star Wars: The old Republic*[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] erleben. Seht wie unser Raid aus 16 Spieler die Bedrohungen auf das Imperium abwendet.[/font]​[/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Natürlich bieten wir Euch auch außerhalb der oben genannten Termine spannende Unterhaltung an. Unsere Streamer zeigen euch neue sowie ältere​[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Spiele aus ihrer Sammlung.​[/font]​​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Link zur Homepage: [/font]www.thelynennor.de​[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Link zum Stream: [/font]te-stream.thelynennor.de​[/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]​[/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]​[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. September 2013)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wir sind noch auf der suche nach neuen Mitglieder die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehn wollen. [/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. September 2013)

Am *Sonntag, den 22.09.2013* starten wir *um 20 Uhr* mit unseren Allianz-Partnern, der deutschen Community Managerin und dem Produkt Manager ein großes Event auf dem *Server Woodman*. Es wird große Gefechte geben und dafür brauchen wir jeden Terraner an unserer Seite.


 Weitere Infos findet ihr dazu auf http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=28772

 oder fiebert mit auf unserem Live Stream http://te-stream.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Oktober 2013)

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehen wollen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben nach wie vor Kapazitäten neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen, die Interesse an Teamplay haben. Aktuell vor allem für Events und On-Dutys.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Oktober 2013)

[font="Arial, Lucida Grande, Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Auch diese Woche hält der Kampf auf Auraxis um die Vorherrschaft an. Möchtest du in einem sehr aktiven und organisierten Team spielen, schau einfach bei uns im Spiel und Teamspeak vorbei.[/font]


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. November 2013)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? [/font][font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Dann sind wir deine Wahl [/font]www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. November 2013)

*Update Gildeninformationen


Der Krieg auf Auraxis tobt weiter. Es wird hart um jede Basis gekämpft und die Streitkräfte von Thelyn Ennor sind standhaft und auf dem Vormarsch Auraxis zu erobern. Doch für die Terran Republik und Thelyn Ennor ist es noch ein weiter Weg und es werden treue Soldaten gesucht. Bist du bereit für die Terran Republik zu kämpfen? Bist du bereit für Thelyn Ennor zu kämpfen? Dann besuche uns im Teamspeak und helfe uns dabei Auraxis zu erobern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Dezember 2013)

*Thelyn Ennor* rekrutiert weiter aktiv Mitglieder für den Kampf auf Auraxis. Unsere Gilde ist auch in anderen Bereichen der Gaming Community aktiv. Samstag, den 07.12. um 13 Uhr, streamen wir den Zusammenbau eines PC's "Mini-ITX System für Gamer" auf unserem *Livestream Cannel* 

Täglich neue News und Informationen zu Streams findet ihr auf unserer Homepage: www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Dezember 2013)

Wir suchen auch im neuen Jahr noch Verstärkung für unser Platoon.


Hier könnt ihr euch bewerben
http://forum.thelyne...58-Planetside-2


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Community,
ab Sonntag, den* 22.12.2013* - *07.01.2014* werden wir von Thelyn Ennor ein Neujahrs - Gewinnspiel starten und euch mit tollen Preisen aus einer Vielzahl an MMOs versorgen. Unter den Hammer kommen Sachen aus Planetside 2, AION, Rift, Star Wars: The Old Republic usw.
Als besonderes *Highlight* verlosen wir dieses Jahr 3 tolle "Gamerbundle" von unserem Sponsor der *"Raubtierbrause"*. Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer! 


 Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Planetside 2 Spieler,
bis zum 07.01. läuft noch das Thelyn Ennor Neujahrsgewinnspiel. Macht mit und gewinnt coole Preise.

Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Januar 2014)

Du suchst ein organisiertes und erfolgsorientiertes Outfit? Sehr Gut! Denn wir suchen genau Spieler in dieser Kategorie. 

Weitere Infos unter  www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Januar 2014)

Irrst du alleine auf Auraxis herum und hast du das satt, dann ist Thelyn Ennor die richtige Wahl.




 Weitere Infos unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Januar 2014)

Strukturiert, koordiniert und erfolgsorientiert. Wenn du das suchst, dann ist Thelyn Ennor dein Outfit, deine Gilde.




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Februar 2014)

Hast du Lust den NC und den VS zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt, dann komme zu uns Thelyn Ennor. "it´s the way we play"




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Februar 2014)

"loyal until death" Trifft das auf dich zu? Dann komm zu uns Thelyn Ennor. "it´s the way we play"




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Februar 2014)

*PlanetSide 2: Tactical Warfare by Thelyn Ennor*

Dieser self-made Trailer wird euch präsentiert von Thelyn Ennor Multigaming Guild since 2005.

In diesen Trailer zeigen wir Euch unser Thelyn Ennor Platoon welches zum Ruhme der Terran Republic in den Kampf gegen das New Conglomerate geschickt wird um zwei von den Ketzern zu Unrecht annektierten Stationen wieder zu Ehren der glorreichen Terran Republic in Besitz zunehmen. 
Wie man gut erkennen kann liegt uns sehr viel an koordiniertem Teamplay, welches unsere außerordentliche Qualität widerspiegelt. Nicht umsonst ist Thelyn Ennor auf dem Server Woodman das Platz 1 Outfit im Planetside Universe Ranking! Jeder der sich einem Platoon von Thelyn Ennor in den Weg stellt, wird die Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen. Daher wünschen wir Euch viel Spaß mit diesem selbstgemachten Trailer.


*Video Link:* http://www.thelynennor.de/?p=30777






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5rIvKd95oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Februar 2014)

Magst du es strukturiert zu agieren und konsequent deine Ziele zu verfolgen? Dadurch Erfolge zu feiern? Dann ist Thelyn Ennor dein Outfit, deine Gilde.




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. März 2014)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? 

 Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu







 Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## Sucoon (5. März 2014)

netter Guide, wenn auch nicht mehr in allen Punkten aktuell.

hab im guide den punkt nicht gefunden, dass friendly fire aktiv ist, das ist auf jedenflal für einsteiger wichtig ^^

spiele zwar mit meinem Outfit als Main Vs auf Cobalt. sind aber auch mit unseren TR twinks auf Woodman unterwegs und fliegen da recht gern. Falls da interesse an einer Flugstaffel besteht.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. März 2014)

Thelyn Ennor das Outfit das sich mit gehobenen Hauptes gegen die Aufständischen des New Conglomerate und gegen die Fanatiker der Vanu Sovereignty entgegenstellt.

 Willst du teil von Thelyn Ennor sein dann trete uns unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu bei und unterstütze die Terran Republic.


Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. März 2014)

Ruhm und Ehre sind zwei Errungenschaften, die man erlangt, wenn man einen Kampf gewinnt.
Aber was sind die schon wenn man einen ganzen Krieg gewinnen kann?

 Hast du Lust nicht nur Kämpfe sondern auch Kriege zu gewinnen? 
Ruhm und Ehre zu erlangen? Komm zu uns!
Thelyn Ennor, das Outfit das vor nichts zurück schreckt.



Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. März 2014)

Heute Nacht ziehen wir wieder für die Terran Republic auf Auraxis in die Schlacht, um die NC und den Vanu in ihre Schranken zu weisen.




Wenn du dich mit talentfreien Outfit nicht anfreunden kannst dann schau unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. März 2014)

Wir sind noch auf der suche nach neuen Mitglieder die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehen wollen.




Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. April 2014)

Das Bestes deutschsprachiges Outfit sucht nach wie vor aktive Member um der Terran Republic zum Sieg über die NC und den VS zu verhelfen.




Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. April 2014)

Aktuell suchen wir überwiegend aktive, raidbegeisterte Panzerfahrer und Piloten, die einfach Spaß am Raiden haben. 
Wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst und Interesse hast Teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich einfach unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung.


----------



## marabeg2 (27. April 2014)

http://trkur.com/tk?o=12159&p=26212


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. April 2014)

Erst letztes konnten wir wider einen Alarm für uns verbuchen.

 Durch taktisches vorgehen und durch stetigen beobachten der Feindlichen Bewegungen, konnten wir noch kurz vor ende des Alarms noch Mekala Technik Anlage auf Amerish einnähmen. 




 Wen du auch teil haben möchtest bei unseren Erfolgen dann bewerbe dich doch. 




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Mai 2014)

Du bist ein angagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewifter Panzerfahrer? 

Dann bist du bei uns richtig!

Wir suchen DICH!

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Mai 2014)

Strukturiert, Koordiniert und erfolgsorientiert wen du das suchst dann ist Thelyn Ennor dein Outfit, deine Gilde.




 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Mai 2014)

Wen nicht nur das Miteinader Spaß am Spiel haben, sonder Struktur und koordiniertes agieren dir auch wichtig ist.

 Dann sind wir deinen Wahl

 Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Juni 2014)

Ob als Infanterie im bioleb den Schildgenartohr fertigen, im Panzer eine Schlucht zu Blockieren oder in der Mosquito den Luftraum frei zu halten.

 Das Alles bieten wir dir in einer *langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde.* 




*Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juni 2014)

*Heute konnte ThelynEnnor wieder mit seinen Allianz Partner der 208.*

*Einen Alarm um die Gebietskontrolle auf Indar in letzter Sekunde mit einem Galaxy Drop gegen die Terroristen des NC für die Terran Republic entscheiden.*

*
Doch auch im früheren Verlauf des Alarms konnten wir durch das Halten von Knotenpunkten wie dem Crimson Bluff Tower, Dahaka Southern Post,
Indar Excavation Site die Streitmächte der Spandex Verehrer und Schlümpfe in Schranken weisen und ihren Vormarsch stoppen.**

Wen ihr auch bei solchen Erfolgen mitwirken wollt, dann kommt zu uns.**

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Juni 2014)

Die Anzahl der TE Community wurde angepasst. Wir sind von 300 auf 360 Mitglieder gestiegen.

Suchst du ein aktives, beständiges und teamorientiertes Outfit, dann schau einfach bei uns im Spiel oder Teamspeak rein.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Juli 2014)

Wir haben nach wie vor Kapazitäten neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen, die Interesse an Teamplay haben. Aktuell vor allem für Events und On-Dutys.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Juli 2014)

&#8220;loyal until death&#8220; Trifft das auf dich zu? Dann komm zu uns, Thelyn Ennor. &#8220;it´s the way we play&#8220;

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. August 2014)

Aktuell suchen wir überwiegend aktive, raidbegeisterte Panzerfahrer und Piloten, die einfach Spaß am Raiden haben. 
Wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst und Interesse hast Teil einer netten,erfolgsorientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich einfach unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu
Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. August 2014)

Die Server Miller und Woodman wurden zu Miller fusioniert. Thelyn Ennor kämpft weiter auf Auraxis, mit der Terran Republic, um die Vorherrschaft. Wir sind weiter auf der Suche nach aktiven, teamorientieren und loyalen Mitspielern. 

Besuche uns unter: www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. August 2014)

Auch diese Woche hält der Kampf auf Auraxis um die Vorherrschaft an. Möchtest du in einem sehr aktiven und organisierten Team spielen, schau einfach bei uns im Spiel und Teamspeak vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. August 2014)

Du spielst gerne in einem organisiertem Team und bist es leid mit verplanten Squads auf den Schlachtfeldern von Auraxis herumzutrollen? Dann schau bei uns im TS vorbei oder join unsere öffentlichen Squads!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. September 2014)

Wir haben nach wie vor Kapazitäten neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen, die Interesse an Teamplay haben. Aktuell vor allem für Events und On-Dutys.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. September 2014)

Die Eroberung von Auraxis ist keine Aufgabe für einen einzelnen Soldaten. Du benötigst Leute, die zuverlässig deine Schusswunden versorgen und dich auch bei einer Prowlerpanne nicht im Schneesturm stehen lassen. Was du brauchst ist ein Team!
Wir sind ein gut organisiertes Outfit, welches teamorientiertes Gameplay kombiniert mit sehr viel Spielspass bietet und immer auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern ist. Wenn dein Interesse nun geweckt ist, komm doch einfach mal Ingame oder auf unserem Teamspeak-Server vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Oktober 2014)

Um auf den Schlachtfeldern von Auraxis zu bestehen benötigt die Terran Republik entschlossene und furchtlose Soldaten. Im Kampf gegen die Vanu und NC steht Thelyn Ennor immer in der ersten Reihe und bekämpft den Gegner durch schnelle und gezielte Attacken auf wichtige feindliche Ressourcen. Willst du auch an unseren Vernichtungsschlägen teilhaben? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Oktober 2014)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Oktober 2014)

Du willst Ruhm und Ehre auf den Schlachtfeldern von Auraxis erlangen und Siege im Namen der Terran Republik erringen? Dann schau bei uns im TS vorbei oder join unsere öffentlichen Squads!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. November 2014)

Der Krieg auf Auraxis tobt weiter. Es wird hart um jede Basis gekämpft und die Streitkräfte von Thelyn Ennor sind standhaft und auf dem Vormarsch Auraxis zu erobern. Doch für die Terran Republik und Thelyn Ennor ist es noch ein weiter Weg und es werden treue Soldaten gesucht. Bist du bereit für die Terran Republik zu kämpfen? Bist du bereit für Thelyn Ennor zu kämpfen? Dann besuche uns im Teamspeak und helfe uns dabei Auraxis zu erobern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. November 2014)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. November 2014)

Irrst du alleine auf Auraxis herum und hast du das satt, dann ist Thelyn Ennor die richtige Wahl.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Dezember 2014)

Thelyn Ennor das Outfit das sich mit gehobenen Hauptes gegen die Aufständischen des New Conglomerate und gegen die Fanatiker der Vanu Sovereignty entgegenstellt.
 
Willst du teil von Thelyn Ennor sein dann trete uns unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu bei und unterstütze die Terran Republic.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2015)

Du suchst nach einem organisierten Outfit, das mit Taktik und Verstand auf den Schlachtfeldern von Auraxis agiert? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Januar 2015)

Suchst du ein organisiertes Outfit mit erfahrenen Spielern 18+? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei!!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Februar 2015)

Das Bestes deutschsprachiges Outfit sucht nach wie vor aktive Member um der Terran Republic zum Sieg über die NC und den VS zu verhelfen.
 
Weitere Infos findest du unter http://www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. März 2015)

Wir haben nach wie vor Kapazitäten neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen, die Interesse an Teamplay haben. Aktuell vor allem für Events und On-Dutys.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. April 2015)

Um auf den Schlachtfeldern von Auraxis zu bestehen benötigt die Terran Republik entschlossene und furchtlose Soldaten. Im Kampf gegen die Vanu und NC steht Thelyn Ennor immer in der ersten Reihe und bekämpft den Gegner durch schnelle und gezielte Attacken auf wichtige feindliche Ressourcen. Willst du auch an unseren Vernichtungsschlägen teilhaben? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. April 2015)

Suchst du ein organisiertes Outfit mit erfahrenen Spielern 18+? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei!!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Mai 2015)

Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach neuen Mitglieder die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehen wollen.
 
Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Juni 2015)

Du willst aufregendes und squadbasiertes Gameplay erleben? Den Gegner mit gezielten und tödlichen Attacken zur Weißglut bringen? Dann melde dich bei uns im Bewerbungsthread! Wir warten auf dich!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. August 2015)

Ist deine Lebensleiste mal wieder im roten Bereich und keine medizinische Versorgung in Reichweite? Hast du nur noch eine Patrone im Magazin und Munition ist so reichlich vorhanden wie Wasser in der Wüste? Bist du allein ohne Feuerunterstützung von Rebellen und Fanatikern eingekesselt?

Dann brauchst du ein Team, das dir Rückendeckung gibt und dich nicht im Stich lässt! Informiere dich jetzt unter http://www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu und werde einer von uns. Wir warten auf dich!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. September 2015)

Auch diese Woche hält der Kampf auf Auraxis um die Vorherrschaft an. Möchtest du in einem sehr aktiven und organisierten Team spielen, schau einfach bei uns im Spiel und Teamspeak vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Eroberung von Auraxis ist keine Aufgabe für einen einzelnen Soldaten. Du benötigst Leute, die zuverlässig deine Schusswunden versorgen und dich auch bei einer Prowlerpanne nicht im Schneesturm stehen lassen. Was du brauchst ist ein Team!
Wir sind ein gut organisiertes Outfit, welches teamorientiertes Gameplay kombiniert mit sehr viel Spielspass bietet und immer auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern ist. Wenn dein Interesse nun geweckt ist, komm doch einfach mal Ingame oder auf unserem Teamspeak-Server vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. November 2015)

Hallo Community,
 
Anlässlich des* 3. Addons *in *Star Wars: The Old Republic *verlost Thelyn Ennor zusammen mit Electronic Arts *3x Game Time Cards *zu je 60 Tagen Spielzeit. Das Gewinnspiel läuft noch bis Sonntag, den 22.11.2015! Schaut doch mal auf unserer Website vorbei : *http://www.thelynennor.de/2015/11/1...e-time-cards-fuer-star-wars-the-old-republic/*
* *
Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!
 
Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Januar 2016)

Um auf den Schlachtfeldern von Auraxis zu bestehen benötigt die Terran Republik entschlossene und furchtlose Soldaten. Im Kampf gegen die Vanu und NC steht Thelyn Ennor immer in der ersten Reihe und bekämpft den Gegner durch schnelle und gezielte Attacken auf wichtige feindliche Ressourcen. Willst du auch an unseren Vernichtungsschlägen teilhaben? Dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Januar 2016)

Irrst du alleine auf Auraxis herum und hast du das satt, dann ist Thelyn Ennor die richtige Wahl.


----------

